# Benutzerinfos anzeigen



## Luziferus (10 September 2006)

Hi,
warum darf ich mir die Benutzerinfos (Klick auf den Avatar eines Users) nicht ansehen?

Das Forum meint dazu nur das ich nicht die nötigen Rechte hab. Liegt das auch an der Beitragszahl?

Luziferus


----------



## Wembley (10 September 2006)

*AW: Benutzerinfos anzeigen*

Siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157530#post157530

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Luziferus (10 September 2006)

*AW: Benutzerinfos anzeigen*

Also ists kein Fehler sondern gehört zu den Features die versteckt sind. Ok. Wollte ich nur wissen. Fehler schleichen sich ja gerne mal ein.


----------

